# Porter-Cable nail gun kit any good?



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

I was at home depot today and ran across what I thought was a good deal: A Porter-Cable 3 nailer combo kit with compresser, it was on sale for like 270 or something, it can be found at home depots site, the store SKU is: 222516

Anyway, I am kind of broke right now so unable to pick it up at this time, but I am thinking about grabbing it perhaps later in the month, I figure it would be a good entery level kit to get my feet wet.

Applications? Well, we do need to replace a fence, I would like to install baseboard, perhaps build a shed (well, telescope storage area, err...an observatory :whistling2 and probably could find other things to to do as well

Would the Porter kit be good even at 300 bucks for an entry level kit?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had good luck with the Porter Cable guns--Good value for the money.

The compressors are LOUD--they seem to work well but did I mention that they are LOUD?

If you can live with LOUD go for it --that's a good price.--Mike--


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought that kit about a year ago (price was down to $259 then so I grabbed it) and have found it very useful. No problems with any of the components. But be aware that it would have limited usefulness for some of the projects you mention -- building a shed, for instance, needs a framing nailer which that kit does not include.


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

I kind of figured I would need a framing nail gun for a shed so that leaves me to ask:

Would this set be a good starter kit and would the little tank be able to power a framing nailer?


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

I wondered that too, and have been told by others (haven't tried it myself) that that compressor WILL power a framing gun; it just has to cycle/recharge more often than a larger tank would. If you're doing fast-paced framing I imagine that would be a pain but for a casual DIYer I've been led to understand that it's fine.

I've found the set to be a very good starter kit (even added a pin nailer to it) -- easy to use, trouble-free. It is loud, as Mike says. And I plan to upgrade to a longer hose -- the one it comes with is fine for in the shop but it'd be nice, when working indoors, if the hose were long enough to run in through a window so the noisy compressor could be outside.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have used a One Gallon Compressor to drive PC FR350 Framing Nailer.
I have three compressors, two are larger than the little one gallon but it is still large enough to occasionally drive a few nails for a very small job.
.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Keep your eye on those HD sales. They can drive you nuts. It often seems like there is a better deal after I have committed. As far as the nailers go, they sometimes offer package deals that include a framing nailer with the other three standard guns. Seperatly, they cost quit a bit more but you can research and get exactly what you want.


----------



## jmenton (Jul 4, 2010)

RDS said:


> I bought that kit about a year ago (price was down to $259 then so I grabbed it) and have found it very useful. No problems with any of the components. But be aware that it would have limited usefulness for some of the projects you mention -- building a shed, for instance, needs a framing nailer which that kit does not include.


I purchased the Porter Cable combo kit, like it very much, however, having trouble getting the larger gun (finish nailer) to fire. I have the pressure at 80 psi but won't fire. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jmenton (Jul 4, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> I have used a One Gallon Compressor to drive PC FR350 Framing Nailer.
> I have three compressors, two are larger than the little one gallon but it is still large enough to occasionally drive a few nails for a very small job.
> .


Can you advise on the Porter Cable finish nailer? (part of the combo set) it won't fire..I have the pressure at 80 psi.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Did it ever fire? Things to check-----Have you oiled it?
Is it jammed? (look for a nail under the driving pin)

Is the driving pin in the 'up' position? (open the nose of the gun and use a small screwdriver to push the pin all the way up)


I don't own a PC finish gun---however, they all work about the same way.--Let us know what you do,
and how it worked.--Mike--


----------



## jmenton (Jul 4, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Did it ever fire? Things to check-----Have you oiled it?
> Is it jammed? (look for a nail under the driving pin)
> 
> Is the driving pin in the 'up' position? (open the nose of the gun and use a small screwdriver to push the pin all the way up)
> ...


just took it out of the box yesterday. checked the driving pin...yes it's up. do you think the pressure is too low? I have it at 80 PSI. Also when I opened up the front mechanism, there were 4 nails jammed in there. I removed them, so I think the pressure is so low it won't fire the nails into the wood. ( hence the nails stuck in the mechanism. what pressure can I move up to safely?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you oiled it?

Turn it up to 110 lbs. If it still doesn’t work take it back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It should have run at 80.--If Kwikfishron's suggestions don't get it working---take it back.

There guns are usually trouble free--bad luck there.---Mike--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

See if that gun has a 'no nails--won't fire' feature. The gun might think that it's empty and won't fire.

Just a thought.I've got two guns with that feature.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jmenton said:


> just took it out of the box yesterday........


  Have you put drops of _*Air Tool Oil*_, from the little plastic bottle into the gun's air inlet before you attached the air hose?
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Have you put drops of _*Air Tool Oil*_, from the little plastic bottle into the gun's air inlet before you attached the air hose?
> .


Shouldn't matter, they are "pre-oiled" from the factory. you should be able to shoot _some_ nails, even if you didn't oil it. Are you new to air nailers? My guess is you aren't holding gun flat and with two hands, and the nails are simply jamming. One jams, others log jam behind it. if you just bought it, don't monkey with it, take it back and exchange, if you have same problem, you'll know it's operator error


----------



## ajtool (May 30, 2010)

Well, I finally bought the kit yesterday 

Well, sort of. I owe my sister some cash now :laughing:

Would have picked up the framing nailer but home depot was out of them along with pretty much all other framing nailers. Now I just got to find a project so I can make use of this kit while I save some cash to pay my sister back and save up for the framing nail gun.

project ideas? :whistling2:


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

My father has that same kit but I have been "borrowing" it since I bought my house last year. It has been great for everything I've done here - trim work, new screens and frames for our porch and fencing in my backyard - I even used to nail the 1x6" rails to the 4x4 posts and it worked great. It is loud and my dogs are terrified of it, but it has never let me down.

If my father ever asks for it back, I already told my wife it will be on my Christmas list!


----------

